

Space shuttle era ends with Atlantis (Photos) - dangoldin
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/07/space_shuttle_era_ends_with_at.html

======
ErikRogneby
The _manned_ space shuttle era ends.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_X-37> launched in march.

